# changer ma barre de tache sur mac osx 10.6



## marcnadine (9 Mars 2010)

je voudrait savoir s'il vs plait si possibiliter il y a  de changer la barre de tache  sur mac osx 10. 6 merci


----------



## pickwick (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
sue mac cela s'appelle le Dock et cela ne s'utilise pas tout à fait comme sur PC.
Tout ce que tu peux faire c'est utiliser ou non le masquage automatique, le rendre transparent ou modifier l'apparence via différents logiciels tiers.
Ce dock fait partie intégrante de Mac os X, tu ne peux le remplacer complètement.

De la lecture :
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.debutersurmac.com
pour mieux comprendre l'OS d'Apple et y prendre plus de plaisir.
Un conseil : OUBLIES WINDOWS  et ne cherche pas à reproduire Windows sur ton mac, sinon retournes sur ton PC.
Après une semaine ou deux d'efforts, si tu veux vraiment changer, tout ira bien.


----------



## marcnadine (9 Mars 2010)

je me suis tromper ds l'enoncer de ma question ce n'et pa sle dock que je parler pardon c de la barre grise qui ce situe en haut de mon ecran c tt voulait savoir si on pouvait la modifier ds son styl eou sa couleur !et non windows je deteste c pour cela que je suis passer a mac


----------



## Alycastre (9 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> je me suis tromper ds l'enoncer de ma question ce n'et pa sle dock que je parler pardon c de la barre grise qui ce situe en haut de mon ecran c tt voulait savoir si on pouvait la modifier ds son styl eou sa couleur !et non windows je deteste c pour cela que je suis passer a mac



Et bé, en bas de cette page, tu dois pouvoir trouver ton bonheur ...


----------



## Aescleah (9 Mars 2010)

Sous Snow Leopard, ThemePark te permet de modifier la couleur de la barre de menu si tu le souhaites. Pas forcément évident à utiliser au début, mais tu trouveras pas mal de fils de discussions en parlant déjà sur le forum. Autrement, je cois que tu peux trouver quelques thèmes prêts à installer sur deviantArt.

Pour ThemePark, tu le trouveras ici.


----------



## marcnadine (10 Mars 2010)

merci de ton conseile je doit etre nene mais je n'arrive pas a me service de ce programme? peut tu me conseiller?,merci


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mars 2010)

Tu pourras trouver un tutoriel ici (en anglais). Autrement, si tu le souhaites, tu peux faire quelques recherches sur deviantArt ou macthemes, quelques thèmes y sont proposés.

Tu y trouveras ça par exemple.


----------



## marcnadine (10 Mars 2010)

merci pour t info monsieur et mesdame si vous avez d'autre idiee penser a moi je suis preneur!!merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## marcnadine (11 Mars 2010)

je fait que sa chercher mais trouve pas s'il vosu palit aider mo c serai iamable merci beaucoup?


----------



## tombom (11 Mars 2010)

comme le dit Alycastre dans le #4 :  tout en bas de cette page, apres les reponses, ya des discutions suggérées... regarde


----------



## Alycastre (11 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> je fait que sa chercher mais trouve pas s'il vosu palit aider mo c serai iamable merci beaucoup?



Là, tu signes la fin de l'aide !!! :mouais:

De plus, se lamenter pour une telle finalité  Y plus grave comme soucis quand on découvre OSX .....


----------



## Climaxxx (12 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> merci pour t info monsieur et mesdame si vous avez d'autre idiee penser a moi je suis preneur!!merci



Fais un effort pour écrire aussi s'il te plaît!:afraid:

Et comme l'ont dit les autres tu trouveras plusieurs infos en cherchant aussi sur google


----------

